# Rosiecarmel



## Northerner (Jul 13, 2017)

Haven't heard from @Rosiecarmel for a while, hope things are OK with you Rosie {{{HUGS}}} if you need 'em


----------



## grovesy (Jul 13, 2017)

Hoping you are ok Rosie.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jul 14, 2017)

I noticed she wasn't around.  Hope she is OK.


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 14, 2017)

Is anyone There ! Hello Rosie ! . hope "U" r ok


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jul 14, 2017)

*Rosiecarmel*
*Well-Known Member*
Female, from Leeds
Profile Page Start a Conversation Follow Ignore
Member Since:
Aug 13, 2015
Messages:
2,006
Likes Received:
1,325
Rosiecarmel was last seen:
Today at 10:06 AM


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 14, 2017)

Seen where ?


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jul 14, 2017)

HOBIE said:


> Seen where ?


On the forum you dope.


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Jul 14, 2017)

Hi everyone,  thanks for your concern. I've been very mentally unwell and been in hospital currently for 29 days (I was put on a section of the mental health act,  but am now an informal patient) 

I am due to come home on the 20th or around there so I will update when home  

I've been lurking occasionally but not been active,  sorry!


----------



## Copepod (Jul 14, 2017)

Very glad to hear from you @Rosiecarmel. Hope you get home soon, but only when you're ready.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jul 14, 2017)

So good to hear from you, Rosie.  I've been AWOL too, but that's because I was spending way too much time on here.. Hope you are feeling better now.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Jul 14, 2017)

((((Hugs)))) Rosie xx
I hope you are getting the help you need and are feeling better xx


----------



## Steff (Jul 14, 2017)

Sorry to hear how things have been Rosie keep in touch when you can we will always be here for you xxx


----------



## stephknits (Jul 14, 2017)

Sending you all the best wishes, hope you are on the mend x


----------



## khskel (Jul 14, 2017)

Best wishes from me 'n all


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jul 14, 2017)

Rosiecarmel said:


> Hi everyone,  thanks for your concern. I've been very mentally unwell and been in hospital currently for 29 days (I was put on a section of the mental health act,  but am now an informal patient)
> 
> I am due to come home on the 20th or around there so I will update when home
> 
> I've been lurking occasionally but not been active,  sorry!


Very pleased you have been able to login and feeling better and ready to go home very soon. (((((((((((hugs)))))))))))


----------



## Matt Cycle (Jul 14, 2017)

Ey up Rosie.  Good to hear from you and best wishes from me.


----------



## Amigo (Jul 14, 2017)

I'm so sorry this has happened Rosie and send huge best wishes to you. Don't worry about posting, just get yourself well hun. Tough times but hope you're on the up now x


----------



## Wirrallass (Jul 15, 2017)

Missed you Rosie  - sending lots of love and  (((((hugs))))) for a speedy recovery -I've been where you are but as a voluntary patient so I do empathise. Take as much time that you need, there's no rush. Take care & look after yourself hun xxx


----------



## mikeyB (Jul 15, 2017)

Hi, Rosie, sorry to hear you've been unwell again. Sounds like you're surfacing, and getting on the mend. Don't rush, the world can wait. As has been said, we'll all be here to support you. If you ever want a few minutes away from the crowds, pop into the cafe for some virtual self indulgence therapy. No calories, no aggro. xx


----------



## Northerner (Jul 15, 2017)

So sorry to hear you have been unwell Rosie, but good to hear you are starting to feel better. Thanks for letting us know, I hope you are feeling much stronger very soon  {{{{HUGS}}}}


----------



## Greyhound Gal (Jul 15, 2017)

Really sorry to hear you've not been well Rosie but very glad you seem to be getting better. As others have said, we're all here for you. Concentrate on getting better, and let us know how you get on. xxx


----------



## grovesy (Jul 15, 2017)

Sorry to hear this take care.


----------



## jusme (Jul 15, 2017)

Thinking of you and wishing you a steady easy going recovery.

jusme


----------



## Robin (Jul 15, 2017)

Best wishes from me too, Rosie, sounds like you're on the road to recovery, hope it continues to go well.


----------



## Ditto (Jul 15, 2017)

Look forward to you updating, feel better soon Rosie.


----------



## Bloden (Jul 15, 2017)

Glad to hear you're ok, Rosie. Sorry to hear you've been unwell. (((Hugs)))


----------



## pottersusan (Jul 15, 2017)

Glad to hear you're on the mend. I look forward to your being back 'properly'.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jul 15, 2017)

Good morning Rosie hope you have a good day.


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 15, 2017)

Hello Rosiecarmel !  Good to here from you


----------



## Ralph-YK (Jul 15, 2017)

{*hugs*  bring you flowers,*}


----------



## Pine Marten (Jul 15, 2017)

Hi Rosiecarmel, good to hear from you again! Love & hugs from me too, and look after yourself


----------



## Stitch147 (Jul 16, 2017)

Hope you're home and feeling better soon Rosie.


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Jul 16, 2017)

Thank you everyone. It really means a lot to read all these comments


----------



## Ljc (Jul 16, 2017)

Sorry to hear you've  had such a rough time of it   It's good to hear you'll be back home soon. 
{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jul 19, 2017)

Good morning Rosie I hope today is a good day and you are feeling stronger, thinking of you. ((((((((((hugs))))))))


----------



## Wirrallass (Jul 26, 2017)

Hello Rosie - hope you are feeling heaps better now - I've been where you are so can empathise with you & fully understand that you may not find it easy to communicate right now - there's no rush - in your own time - and take care {{{{huge hugs}}}} & love xxx


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jul 26, 2017)

Another hello from me as well Rosie, hope you are feeling better and your recovery is going well.


----------



## khskel (Jul 26, 2017)

Hi Rosie, I hope you are on the way up.


----------



## weecee (Jul 26, 2017)

Virtual hugs all round Rosie.  Take care of yourself


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jul 27, 2017)

Morning Rosie, ((((((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))


----------



## Flower (Jul 27, 2017)

Sending my best wishes too Rosie  I hope things are steadily improving for you and you're starting to feel better. Take care Rosie x


----------



## Northerner (Jul 27, 2017)

Another {{{HUG}}} from me Rosie


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Jul 27, 2017)

(((Hugs))) from me too Rosie xx


----------



## Bloden (Jul 28, 2017)

(((Group hug(((Rosie)))group hug))).  How are you doing?


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jul 28, 2017)

Morning Rosie, hope today is a good day for you sending you ((((((((((((hugs))))))))


----------



## Steff (Jul 29, 2017)

Good evening Rosie. 
I hope this message finds you feeling positive xxx hugs xxx


----------



## Ljc (Jul 30, 2017)

I hope that you are feeling better 
Sending you a big hug


----------



## Carolg (Jul 31, 2017)

Glad you are feeling better Rosie. Take care of yourself


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Aug 9, 2017)

Hi everyone I am home! Was meant to be the 20th but I felt I wasn't ready so came home on Monday. So so glad to be home. Thanks for all your messages!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Aug 9, 2017)

Rosiecarmel said:


> Hi everyone I am home! Was meant to be the 20th but I felt I wasn't ready so came home on Monday. So so glad to be home. Thanks for all your messages!


Hello and welcome back Rosie, more than pleased to see ((((((((((hugs))))))))


----------



## Northerner (Aug 9, 2017)

Lovely to hear from you again Rosie!  I hope you are feeling much stronger and confident now, you certainly have the support of everyone here, should you ever need it


----------



## grovesy (Aug 9, 2017)

Glad you are home. Take care.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Aug 9, 2017)

Glad to hear you're home Rosie, take care xx


----------



## Flower (Aug 9, 2017)

Lovely to hear you are home Rosie. Take good care of yourself x


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 9, 2017)

Rosiecarmel said:


> Hi everyone I am home! Was meant to be the 20th but I felt I wasn't ready so came home on Monday. So so glad to be home. Thanks for all your messages!


Good to HEAR ! Rosie.  Home sweet Home


----------



## khskel (Aug 9, 2017)

Welcome back


----------



## Steff (Aug 9, 2017)

Rosie lovely to hear from you hun xxx

Keep in touch


----------



## Mark Parrott (Aug 9, 2017)

So glad you're back home, Rosie


----------



## Robin (Aug 9, 2017)

Good to hear from you, Rosie!


----------



## Matt Cycle (Aug 10, 2017)

Glad to hear you're back home Rosie.  Take care.


----------



## AJLang (Aug 10, 2017)

Hi Rosie I'm really glad that you are back home x


----------



## Bloden (Aug 11, 2017)

Yippee! You're home. Welcome back, Rosie.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Aug 11, 2017)

Good morning Rosie hope you are feeling rested ad well this morning.


----------



## Stitch147 (Aug 11, 2017)

Hi Rosie, glad to hear that you are home.


----------



## Wirrallass (Aug 11, 2017)

So pleased you're home Rosie ~ you've done really well ~ have lots of rest & take care of yourself ~ love & {{{hugs}}} xxx


----------



## Grannylorraine (Aug 11, 2017)

Pleased to hear you are home, take it easy and take care of yourself.


----------



## SB2015 (Aug 11, 2017)

Glad to hear that you are home Rosie.
Take care.


----------



## Wirrallass (Aug 16, 2017)

Hi Rosie - how have you been since you last posted? Hope you're stiĺl taking it easy and resting tho i wonder if you should to keep your mind occupied with gentle hobbies like basket making - canvas painting or making greetings cards take care now - love and hugs xxx


----------



## pottersusan (Aug 16, 2017)

Glad to hear you're home. Look after yourself (((hugs)))


----------



## Wirrallass (Aug 18, 2017)

You remain in our thoughts Rosie and hope you've made some progress - however small - during your first week at home. Take care hun {{{{hugs}}}} xxx


----------



## Wirrallass (Sep 25, 2017)

Hello Rosie ~ often think of you ~ how is your recovery coming along. Do hope you're feeling heaps better now and still taking things slow & easy. 
{{{{{{Huge hugs}}}}}} xxxx


----------



## Northerner (Sep 26, 2017)

{{{HUGS}}} from me too Rosie, hope all is well with you


----------



## grovesy (Sep 26, 2017)

Hope you are ok, was thinking we have not seen you in a while,


----------



## Mark Parrott (Sep 26, 2017)

Hope you are getting well, Rosie x


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Sep 26, 2017)

A hello from me as well Rosie, hope you are well. xx


----------



## Bloden (Sep 29, 2017)

Hiya Rosie. How are you getting on? Miss your blue hair!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Sep 29, 2017)

Hello again from me as well and a ((((((((((((((((((hug))))))))))))))


----------



## Robin (Sep 29, 2017)

Hello from me too, Rosie, hope you're getting on well.


----------



## Wirrallass (Sep 29, 2017)

Hi Rosie.......


----------



## Steff (Oct 7, 2017)

Hi Rosie
A quick hello and how are you from me xx hugs


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 11, 2018)

Hi Rosie how have you been since you last posted? (((Hugs))) x
WL


----------



## Ralph-YK (Mar 11, 2018)

@wirralass Rosie posted a couple of weeks ago, in a new thread.  She's got a cool new hairstyle.
https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/hello-im-back.71916/


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 11, 2018)

Ralph-YK said:


> @wirralass Rosie posted a couple of weeks ago, in a new thread.  She's got a cool new hairstyle.
> https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/hello-im-back.71916/


Thanks a bunch Ralph you know what ~ I actually posted in Rosies new thread then forgotten I had ~ what am I like?! Then couldn't find it again! Hence my post here most deffinitly losing the plot here I agree that Rosie does look very cool with her new image IMO


----------

